# Asian slaw?



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Does anyone have a recipe for an Asian cole-slaw? DH had some at a restaurant in Milwaukee last summer and is still talking about how much he liked it! I've tried recreating it at home with no success.

Anyone?


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Have you tried looking at www.allrecipes.com ? I'm asian american, and I have never had asian slaw before. I would imagine it probably had some rice vinegar in it if it is asian. You might also want to check http://www.ming.com/ Ming Tsai is my absolutely fav asian fusion chef (actually he's my fav tv chef of all, lol), and he does do a lot of slaw on his tv shows. He also has two cookbooks that you might want to check out.


----------



## mamatosage (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is what you meant, but this one is always a hit!

Asian Crunch Salad

DRESSING: (can be made ahead of time and lasts forever)

1/2 cup veg. oil
1/4 cup white vinegar
1/3 cup sugar

TOPPING:

1/2 cup butter ( I used less)
1/2 cup slivered almonds
2 packages regular flavored Ichiban brand noodles with seasoning packets
1/2 sesame seeds

Brown almonds, sesame seeds and broken up noodles with butter--mix in
seasoning packs near the end.
You can do this the night before if you want and just keep it in a container on the counter.

SALAD:

1 or 2 green onions chopped up
2 heads of Suey Choi lettuce

That's all---just put the topping on and add the dressing and your all done.
yum!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I'd probably go with an asian-y peanut-lime dressing tossed with shredded cabbage, carrots, scallions, cucumber, cilantro and red bell pepper. (Fresh mint or basil, too, if you like.)

My dressing goes like this:
Thai Peanut Dressing

Combine in a blender:
2/3c. Peanut Butter
1/2c.. lime juice
1 1/2 T. Tamari (dark) soy sauce
1/2 t. (or less) red chili paste, aka: Sambal Oelek
2 T. Toasted sesame oil
2t. minced fresh garlic
1 T. grated fresh ginger
1/4c. honey
a small squeeze of whole-grain mustard
a dash of curry powder (or more, to taste)
Some fresh basil or cilantro leaves, if you have some

Slowly stream in cold water while the blender is running, until you like the thickness.

Keeps well in the fridge.

Good on soba (hot or cold), salad, tofu, shrimp and chicken.

alsoSarah


----------



## katepearson (May 2, 2006)

I think I have *the* recipe. Was it Cafe Lulu, by any chance? My twin sister works there.


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

I've made this one multiple times:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._21575,00.html

by Alton Brown - it's fantastic!


----------

